# My New Marano



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Waiting around while missus gets ready for us to collect the Marano from Elite Motorhomes this morning I thought I would find out what Marano means.

It means... "Crypto Jew" 

Full story here http://jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=169&letter=M


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have you decided whose responsibility it is to remember which bits of the handover brief? 

Enjoy your new toy and I hope to see you both in it at a rally or meet this year. Was Binton such an ordeal? 

Dave


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Good luck with the handover pusser. Having read the meaning of "Marano" above, better make sure they cut a couple of inches off the tail pipe!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

By now you may be on your way to the collection.... best of luck

and whatever you do, do not read the Spanish meaning of the Marano word Here < :lol:

I don't believe it :snorting: Oink Oink :snorting:

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> By now you may be on your way to the collection.... best of luck
> 
> ...


That's great. I have just forked out £32k for a Burstner Pig. 

Bit embarrassing that I have a choice between Pig and Jew. Neither very PC.

So perhaps Olga as a name should go and I should call it Porky or Jesus. 8O

DABs: I did enjoy Binton but I am not very good where there are lots of people around and I can say how grateful I was that you took over the questions particularly as no one knew the answers. It was like one of those embarrassing Master Mind quizzes where some poor sod is stuck in a chair and ends up with 22 passes.

I will have a look at the exhaust to see if it needs trimming.  Can't wait until the van is 13 years old. It will have to have a party.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope every thing goes smooth with the handover but keep a eye out for those bloody speed cameras on yer way back. :wink:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser

PIG......JEW

:lol: Only you could have a MH which is an oxymoron or an insult :lol: 
or both....so glad I didn't get one now :wink:

_An oxymoron (plural oxymora) is a figure of speech that combines two normally contradictory terms. Oxymoron is a Greek term derived from oxy ("sharp") and moros ("dull"). Thus the word oxymoron is itself an oxymoron._

Good luck with the handover and safe trip.

Suggestions for name for new Pussmobile should be started immediately.

Maura


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Baconpuss?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Are you back yet ? We're all waiting to see the photos. 
Hope all went well with the handover and return trip.

G


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

2 letters from each word, PIEW, which will suit Pusser well, going by his previous loo tales :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Anne


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

How about

Hogmanny


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Pusser

We are all awaiting a report. What has happened to the two loos?!?!

What do you think of Elite?

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Can't wait until the van is 13 years old. It will have to have a party.


 . . should that be Oinkmitzvah


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Re: New van*



Rapide561 said:


> Pusser
> 
> We are all awaiting a report. What has happened to the two loos?!?!
> 
> ...


I think they based in Oxford Russell so it will take a while before he is home yet. Handover with Puss in charge of notetaking as well, could be midnight before they home :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well I am back having struggled now with right hand drive having got used to LHD. After grazing a few kerb stones I gradually got my act together and nearly hit a lorry thus I adjusted my right hand margins accordingly and now feel I am roughly in the right place. 

Elite. Handover was very thorough and very professional and with some useful tips thrown in. Both debit cards worked without intervention from the Fraud Squad so a sigh of relief all round there.

First impressions: Engine and gearbox is unbelievably smooth and so quiet I will have to be careful with any flatulence issues.  I cannot see why on earth I was thinking of getting this chipped because it shot down the road with me hanging on for dear life. Must remember the accelerator pedal is not a foot pump).

Rattles from the oven I need to sort and one rattle everyso often coming from passengers side which I haven't a clue on. Maybe the seat belt slapping the sides.

Approaching a right hand turn one has to arrive head on otherwise you are blinded by the shower cubicle but even if that was not there, unless a window was in place, still blinded. Not so bad turning left and nothing behind driver seat so I can really stretch it out. The dashboard comes with two buttons - one to emergency lock the door if stopped by police  and the other to unlock it after they have issued a ticket.  

Radio is quality I think. Blank Putt cd and radio but I pressed the button and bugger all happened and yet when during the handover, the salesman went through all the channels with ease. Maybe he used a different button to me. Not a brillant view out the rear window because of net curtains but the side mirror are spot on with a big ordinary one and a blind spot one each and all adjustable by a button and thingy.

Apart from blown air heating it has an additional manual thing fitted under one lounge seat which sucks air from the engine to keep the back warm, if you don't have the other heating on or even if you do. Big Heki light that may go for the air con later. Bathrooom is lovely and I can sit down in peace and harmony to ablute at a moments notice. 

Has a tv bendy bracket for TV and aerial wire already fitted for aeial and another one for a booster if required in the wardrobe.

Has sliding screens for each cab window and not sure if these are up to keeping things warm in uk but should be fine for deflecting sun.

Disappointments.... The rod that carries the above screens is in my field of vision although by the time I got back home I forgot it was there. Not sure if the seat is height adjustabe but I think not.

Have a warning light on the dashboard depicting a steering fault but this has happened because they stuck in a new Fiat battery as the one in it was put into another members motorhome some time ago and he kindly pm'd me to tell me so. This probably means a quick trip to FIat for them to stick in the diagnostic thing in to reset it. It has a mode switch for the digital stuff on the dashboard and I will have to read up about it.

Has central locking on both cab doors on main key. Diesel filler is hidden to such a degree that if I wasn't shown where it was I would have never found it. The water input looks exactly like a diesel filler and thougthfully they have iconed it with a fresh water sign to avoid distasteful mistakes.

Also one head rest was missing and has been already applied for but they are awaiting delivery. This isn't a problem for me at all. (It's not my seat  )

They we are then ... Pics when I come back from Devon and Cornwall.

Would I deal with Elite again. Yes I would as things stand at present and they have a fantastic stock including some very tasty RV's and big Euro homes and also all the Auto trail stuff and of course a big selection of Devons. I had a look at some and they appear to have gone up market a bit and look superb but not for us because of the U lounge we wanted.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Congratulations Pusser  

You seem to be quite happy with your new 'home, hope it continues to please you. 8) 

Look forward to pics after your trip down south - have a great time


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Puss, we also have a rattle from the oven. If you look in the top of oven there is a aluminium type heat shield taking this out when travelling helps, I assume you have the grill silenced with that non slip matting. The rattle from the passenger side could from the table cupboard just behind it again I use non slip matting rolled up and wedged in. Also have a look at the overhead cupboards I had to adjust a couple of mine to stop rattles.

You are right the engine is brilliant.

Hope you get many years of pleasure from your new toy.

All the best, Ken n Steph

edit:- You can always draw the net curtains back


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

First thing I did in my van was remove the net curtains, as they blocked the side view, hate the things anyway.
So what are you going to call her Puss, cannot wait to find out :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all and and Ken and Steff I think may have hit the nail on the head. I think it probably is the table locker. I will have a look at the oven later as I still haven't really had a nose around yet.

Many thanks for kind comments and hopefully pics by Monday night on my return.
No idea what to call her now so I am going to see if anything occurs over the weekend before making a final decision. Synahog has a certain ring. 8O


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Many thanks all and and Ken and Steff I think may have hit the nail on the head. I think it probably is the table locker. I will have a look at the oven later as I still haven't really had a nose around yet.
> 
> Many thanks for kind comments and hopefully pics by Monday night on my return.
> No idea what to call her now so I am going to see if anything occurs over the weekend before making a final decision. Synahog has a certain ring. 8O


Synahog - sounds more like a nomme de plumey thing for your goodself Pusser :lol:

Glad you home safe and sound and pleased with your Busty Burstner - need to change your details now as still got Possl on your ID.

Just one thought....that rattling noise from the passenger side...err...was Mrs P with you by any chance :lol:

Happy travels

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks MM - No, it was not the missus shaking with fear as she was in the car behind. I did looked at everything as you are meant to do, and checked everything and then I find the grill thingy in front of the drivers chair at the bottom has a broken clip. Did it say on the motorhome list "Check the thingy at the bottom of the drivers chair". No it did not and I think this needs added to the motorhome check list on here. 8) 

My Fiat cannot sort out the steering wheel light as the van is to big to go in so it looks like I am in for a nice long drive to a Fiat friendly town. In the manual it says it the light comes on it means power steering failure but as the steering is as light as a dandelions puffy, I assume they are correct that it is the electronic god knows what that needs resetting or whatever happens. 

Just had a fiddle with the tuning on the radio and it only works if you turn the tuning dial and not the volume control. (Obviously a bizarre design feature). :roll: 

Since having a good crawl around, some other things I do like. It has a through locker under the body from one side to the other like a garage idea but more shed sized. And above this on both sides is an aircraft type locker so bags of storage which already the missus is filling up.

It looks to me as thought they have a Solano or similar for sale and it has got to be worth a look as they too told me of major problems in Germany getting the new chassisis ???? Chasseeess, bugger whatever. They also told they have had two orders cancelled because of the non delivery of promised vehicles so I think it is a European thing. (I'm sure somewhere I have just ruined someones day).

Off to Corny tomorrow rather than tonight as I had to sort out a lot of other stuff.

We are going to Magic Cove in Mawgan Porth, just a couple of hundred yards from beach and a nice site with very friendly people running it. They also supply TV hook up so I shall connect this to my USB freeview thingy and watch TV on the laptop.

I haven't had anything to eat since two wheatbix at 4:30 this morning so I am being treated to a chinese. So that is where I am off to next.

Back with Pix Monday night and further info if any.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad all went well with the collection of you new van. Enjoy your trip to Cornwall.

I too have a problem with a rogue warning light but mine is to do with the airbag. Fiat dealers are sorting this out.

The Fiat Commercial web-site lists several dealers in my area who are supposed to provide motorhome service but they all (ignoring Brownhills :roll: ) said that they could not deal with that size of vehicle.

I eventually found A C Williams at Grantham could accept my van and they seem OK. There does seem to be a shortage of Fiat dealers who can deal with any but the smallest vans despite what it says on their web-site

Graham


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Waggy said:


> Glad all went well with the collection of you new van. Enjoy your trip to Cornwall.
> 
> I too have a problem with a rogue warning light but mine is to do with the airbag. Fiat dealers are sorting this out.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Waggy. I too have found this out this afternoon. YOu search for Fiat service stations that accept motorhomes and they are restricted to SWB vans. Very helpful indeed. But I've decided to sod about with this next week now as I have had enough phoning and sodding about this week already. Not absolutely sure we are now going to Cornwall. Decision will be made by management tomorrow morning.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Puss;

Good luck with the new van and may you have many happy travels in her.

I've had a think about this and how about calling her Ramona ?

pete


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Pusser,

On your way down here to the sunny south west you will pass Chelston motorhomes - about two mins from the Motorway. They are Burstner dealers and have a huge Fiat workshop (separate from the showroom) - may be worth giving them a call and they may reset for you.

M5 J26. - Link to Chelston

M.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Happy motorhoming Pusser, "Chinese" my favourite, glad you like your new van "and now the name" let us know when you find one  

Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MarkM said:


> Pusser,
> 
> On your way down here to the sunny south west you will pass Chelston motorhomes - about two mins from the Motorway. They are Burstner dealers and have a huge Fiat workshop (separate from the showroom) - may be worth giving them a call and they may reset for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you indeed for that. And although I don't go that way cutting through from Oxford tp Swindon on the A something or other it is not at all out of my way to drop in there. I will ring them this morning.

p.s. Oops. Sorry. Got confused with another m\home dealers down off the A34. So it is on my way. Many thanks again

p.s.s. I think I shall call her Porky. I like Porky. But I may have to do a gender change and not sure what now to do with the exhaust pipe.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Footnote: re the little red steering warning light. Van Bitz and Chelston Motorhomes, (Chelston via recommendation from member in this topic somewhere and many thanks indeed again for that) both came to the same conclusion as Fiat in Warwich that it needs a dianostic stuck in to reset (I think) the electronic box and Roberts your Uncle. 

My local Fiat dealer refused to look at it because it was too big even though the very kind lady at Chelston said all they have to do is too walk out with a laptop. (make a mental note to drop a line to Fiat and drop local dealer Perrys in crap).

Then I realised that Chelston is just over the M5 from Van Bitz and so on Monday, on the way back from Mums "I can just drop in when ever I feel like it" the nice lady said at Chelston.

Prior to that this nice lady told me to go back again to local Fiat dealer and ask why they cannot do this. It's because apparently the laptop is at the other end of the garage and won't reach. 8O 

In the interim period, another nice lady from Chelston rang up just to see if I had sorted out my problem.

THis has to be one of the most professional and user friendly service I have ever come across in places where vehicles are sold and bought and if their sevice is anything like they customer service then another letter to Fiat to sing their praises.

It's worth ringing up Chelston just to hear a friendly voice even better than the Samaritans. Brilliant reception and brilliant service desk and is a model that other dealers ought to take note of.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good to hear this Pusser. How much extra does it cost to employ someone who enjoys their job and cares about the customer ? Nothing I suspect , but it makes *so* much difference to that customer who will, as you have done, tell others who will go on to do the same. The reputation of a firm stands or falls on the quality of the people who work there but so often this is something that UK businesses do not understand.

Please write to the man i/c Chelston and tell them what committed staff they employ and direct them to this forum.

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Good to hear this Pusser. How much extra does it cost to employ someone who enjoys their job and cares about the customer ? Nothing I suspect , but it makes *so* much difference to that customer who will, as you have done, tell others who will go on to do the same. The reputation of a firm stands or falls on the quality of the people who work there but so often this is something that UK businesses do not understand.
> 
> Please write to the man i/c Chelston and tell them what committed staff they employ and direct them to this forum.
> 
> G


Oh Yes siree I most certainly will. I just thought I ought to wait until the job is done as it would be a bit embarrassing to see Porky go up in a ball of flame with a letter in the post proclaiming their excellence.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Pusser said:


> the very kind lady at Chelston "I can just drop in when ever I feel like it" the nice lady said at Chelston. another nice lady friendly voice . Brilliant service


PUSSER...are you in love?????????

You have a whole army of admirer's on MHF who will be devastated, you fickle man. Tsk Tsk.

MM :lol:


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I think he's besotted with "Porky" at the moment.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Pusser,

Good luck and happy travels in "Pigsy " or Miss Piggy !!

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations on the new arrival. Does it feel as wonderful to take delivery of a subsequent van as taking delivery of a first van? Is it like having another child and being just as much in love with it as the first one??

Have many happy years of fun and games and loads of travelling.

Catherine.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Have great fun with your new motorhome Mr & Mrs Pusser....just a thought...if the bog is delightful, what are you going to find to grouse about? :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for well wishes and much appreciated. I think I am besotted with Porky. Rarely do I buy something that exceeds expectations particularly with the new Fiat. We had the older Fiat with Two Loos and then the newer Fiat with the Pussbus and that was a vast improvement. But this new Fiat is almost like swapping your Reliant Robin for a Bentley Turbo.

I do have two very silly questions to ask but silly or not; I have no idea of the answers.

Question 1. When I drive through Spain with the word Pig on each side of the van will this be considered an insult or - will the Spanish collapse with laughter.  

Question 2. Less likely but if I were to visit Palestine would Hamas have a go at me or would I be hailed a hero. 8O 

Only sensible answers please as I know silly answers get some members riled. :roll:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well I'm trusting you not to be be Ham-fisted about things Pusser 
and whilst I know you have a brand new beautiful Motorham I am hopeful you wont go all Luvvy on us lesser owners and start Hamming it up. 

See.... I can be sensible 8) 


Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Well I'm trusting you not to be be Ham-fisted about things Pusser
> and whilst I know you have a brand new beautiful Motorham I am hopeful you wont go all Luvvy on us lesser owners and start Hamming it up.
> 
> See.... I can be sensible 8)
> ...


Yeah! right 

Have we any Spanish members or Hamas members. They would be able to help me.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

:twisted: Hey usted hombre grande porqué es su motorhome que nos llama los cerdos. No toleraremos tales insultos - le darán vuelta en la carne de la salchicha y serán frito. :twisted: 

If you hear any of the above......run :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> :twisted: Hey usted hombre grande porqué es su motorhome que nos llama los cerdos. No toleraremos tales insultos - le darán vuelta en la carne de la salchicha y serán frito. :twisted:
> 
> If you hear any of the above......run :lol:


You do realise I shall be writing all this down and using it in earnest at customs.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> You do realise I shall be writing all this down and using it in earnest at customs.


I think you've got earnest at customs seriously worried now :?

Still prefer 'Ramona' by the way.

pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> > You do realise I shall be writing all this down and using it in earnest at customs.
> 
> 
> I think you've got earnest at customs seriously worried now :?
> ...


 Ramjonah may encompass all titles but it reminds me of that song Ramona which I don't like sung by ... ahem.... a group or maybe an individual or a duet. Unless of course it was a Trio but at least I remembered that is the main thing. :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pusser said:


> When I drive through Spain with the word Pig on each side of the van will this be considered an insult or to visit Palestine would Hamas have a go at me :roll:


. . . Just be extra careful going over the border into Germany - they hav vays of making you pork :?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > When I drive through Spain with the word Pig on each side of the van will this be considered an insult or to visit Palestine would Hamas have a go at me :roll:
> ...


"Comonze ear Swinehund" My foreign is so much improved since I've been on MHF 8) Or maybe it shoud be SwineHaus.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

[quote="peejay Still prefer 'Ramona' by the way.pete[/quote]

Oh go on then Pete, someone's got to ask.... so it might as well be me :roll:

Why do you prefer Ramona :?:

I take it there is a punch line :wink:

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> [quote="peejay Still prefer 'Ramona' by the way.pete





> Oh go on then Pete, someone's got to ask.... so it might as well be me :roll:
> 
> Why do you prefer Ramona :?:
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me Ramona is French for Potty.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No punchline Maura, I suggested Ramona to Puss a little while back up the thread and I thought it quite apt as its an anagram of Marano.

He no likey though, something to do with a deep routed dislike of The Bachelors song of the same name. Of course now the seed is implanted he won' be able to get the song out of his head for the next few days :wink:

Sorry, going off thread a bit here :? 

pete


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> No punchline Maura, I suggested Ramona to Puss a little while back up the thread and I thought it quite apt as its an anagram of Marano.
> 
> He no likey though, something to do with a deep routed dislike of The Bachelors song of the same name. Of course now the seed is implanted he won' be able to get the song out of his head for the next few days :wink:
> 
> ...


 May still be of use. I may get it signwrited to a Burstner Ramano and assuming Ramono has nothting to do with religion and\or sausages I may find this advantagous if I am lynched going through Spain.

p.s. I was thinking. Why don't m\homers have a pedigree name for their motorhomes as well as a pet name, like some horses and greyhounds or is it something else I have got confused with.

e.g Mine could be "Earl Pusser of La Port Apottie the 8th" 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

.....and while I'm at it a word of warning, don't be tempted to fit a sogbog will you.

An anagram of Buerstner Marano is "Bent Aroma Nurser"

Read into that what you will.

pete


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

peejay said:


> He no likey though, something to do with a deep routed dislike of The Bachelors song of the same name. Of course now the seed is implanted he won' be able to get the song out of his head for the next few days :wink: pete


Aaaaagh.......Now all I have is "My Diane" going thru my head :evil:

Pete, you have a lot to answer for.....and Ramona was way to clever as well, never sussed it was an angiogram thingy :?

Now got to get back to the cricket, must watch the boys whilst they winning as it doesn't happen that often.........now I am way off topic...sorry.

ps. to Puss....will be thinking of my Pedigree name while I am relaxing with a glass of vino :wink:

pps...Whats the weather like in worzle bashing land?

Maura


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The weather here has turned sunny, just in time for it being no use at all. Started watching the cup final and fell asleep and when I awoke the rear lawn has been cut. That's the beauty of having a bad back. I wouldn't be without it now. Should have knackered it years ago.  

Tomorrow Porky gets his\hers (May have a gender crisis here) first sizeable run down to Devon, seeing Mum on Sunday and also most of Monday, then up to Chelston for them to sort out Electronic box and meet the "very nice ladies"  and across the M5 to Vanbitz for an assessment of goodies. I cannot leave Teignmouth until about 15:00 so I hope I don't run out of time. May have to camp out if Vanbitz is shut by the time I get there.

I have been reading through a huge and mighty manual finding out a few things I did not know...e.g. do not leave out LCD TV's where there is a frost. Do not use window cleaner on the plastic windows, and only clean m\home with warm water and washing up liquid. (Must get some Fairy for her\him). Do not use pressure hoses on tyres and from a distance from the motorhome. Still haven't found spare wheel but I think it may be a get you home bottle or something which I also haven't found yet or one of those pretend wheels. Very detailed manual with max weights for roof and back and all sorts. Explains very carefully gross and payload stuff.

Well that's good night from me and goodnight from him\her.


----------

